# What's a good kind of bone??



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Ok so I go to Petsmart to get Sully some bones to chew on since he seem's like he's teething. They have like 5,000 different types of bones!! What kind do you guys buy? Also i got him a kong but he doesnt really have any intrest in it, any other good idea's for chew toys?


----------



## verry_sweet (Aug 14, 2008)

My dogs get raw fresh meat bones just beef for now. All the bones from the pet store gave him diarrhea and I had enough. I did some reading around and the chemically processed and plastic pieces in the pet store brands made me sick so I tried the raw bones and they have been working great for him so far. How ever I have a heated garage that's set up like a bar where we hang out so no worries about stains. I don't think I would give them raw in the house&#8230;.yukkkky!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Beef ribs. They're the toughest bones I've found.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yep. call up your local butcher shop


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If you want something that can just lay around on the floor and be there for him to chew on, I like Nylabones. We get the big "souper" ones. (Used to get the wishbones, but everybody would compete to get those, so we stick with the soupers so all are equal.)


----------



## IlyHalee0915 (Jan 3, 2009)

+ ave fund the best for teething happens to b Chicken flavornylabones the are extremmly long lasting.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Natural bones are good i like the compressed rawhide bones the large ones that look like a bone and i jsut trim off the crap with scissors. Be sure your bones are made in the usa support our economy and you can sleep at night knowing that the chinese industry didnt tamper your bones at all.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive had bad experiences with the compressed raw hide


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

yah I hear dogs can choke ... I trim off the sinewy part with my cutco scissors. They last awhile too. I like the sterile beef bones too I put peanut butter in them fir grizz keeps him busy LOL.


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got my boy the kong and he didnt like it till i put a little peanut butter in it and he loved it and kept him busy for awhile. I also recommend the Wubba toy, those are good and they last. I also got him a a teething bone thats blue color and its like a durable gel type of material, seems to feel good on his teeth.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

kenya is a wubba freak! she loves her wubba. i have gotten her the kong, tried peanut butter, tried liver paste and she is just no into her kong. i have it put away just in case as she gets older she may find it interesting. but yeah, ask ur butcher for some bones. im sure ull find somethin u like. chyna likes knuckles. any kinds of knuckles and she will be happ for like 2 days lol...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys..So a wubba huh? lol i will look for one.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Go to you're local butcher and pick up some butcher bones or (soup bones) as they are sometimes called. Usally they will give them to you..


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ericschevy said:


> Go to you're local butcher and pick up some butcher bones or (soup bones) as they are sometimes called. Usally they will give them to you..


yeah, i will do that...

Do you guys ever give your dogs the ham bone? or is that not good because it was previously cooked??


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i say raw bones you can get from the butcher are the best!!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I only give beef bones and I wouldn't use any bones that are cooked.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ok..thanks man


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wubbas are fun, but they aren't the kind of thing you can just leave laying around unless you've got a gentle chewer. Terra got a Wubba that she is a *freak* for, and it got decapitated a few days ago. She gave it a good shake while retrieving it and a green tennis ball flew out of the chewed "head." LOL! I always put the Wubba up when we're not playing with it together.


----------

